
F# and the Meaning of Life - OlegLeonov
http://kalidor-web.com/blog.html
======
krat0sprakhar
I've been fiddling around with F# here and there, with the help of this
amazing book -
[https://swlaschin.gitbooks.io/fsharpforfunandprofit/content/](https://swlaschin.gitbooks.io/fsharpforfunandprofit/content/)

Check it out.

~~~
OlegLeonov
Thanks a lot for the book. Chapters about using F# are very interesting.

------
vorotato
I have been a C# developer for quite some time now, and F# really is quite
pleasant to work with. I use it for all my hobby projects now, and the work
goes faster without the serious performance cost that python has.

~~~
OlegLeonov
I understand. And a smart compiler is a particular pleasure.

